# 1976 Mercury 500 50hp



## Codeman (Jul 27, 2008)

Anyone know anything about them? Good bad or ugly? Deal is I have a buddy with an older boat 1848 flatbottom jon (blank canvas empty boat) and this old Mercury (with a jet unit non the less) that is wanting my atv. Other than it has been sitting for a number of years it appears sound. Any reason to avoid this motor? I trust the guy 100% he says it ran when he parked it, but its been sitting for up to 10 years.


----------



## Zum (Jul 27, 2008)

If you trust buddy 100%,the motor should only need fuel system checking,lower unit oil replacing?and water impellor checking.I'm not to sure about the jet prop and lower unit oil,probably doesn't have it.
Sounds like he's your friend,get it going and go from there,sounds like a nice boat.Whats your atv and do you like it?


----------



## Codeman (Jul 27, 2008)

Its not that I don't trust him its the fact that he knows nothing about it period other than he parked it where it sits somewhere around 2000 and it hasn't moved since. LOL He has very little mechanical know how. I was mainly asking if there is any drawbacks to this motor at all usally every company has a stepchild that no one should touch just want to make sure there wasn't some huge downfall to this particular model.


----------



## SlimeTime (Jul 28, 2008)

Can't offer much advice other than a brand new motor could crap-out. If you want it, spend a few bucks on it (within reason) to get it running & put it on the water, see how you like it then.

ST


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 28, 2008)

I would advise avoiding a jet unless you really need it. They are great when running the way they were designed to be run, but are not real practical elsewhere....


----------



## Codeman (Jul 28, 2008)

bassboy1 said:


> I would advise avoiding a jet unless you really need it. They are great when running the way they were designed to be run, but are not real practical elsewhere....



No a jet is what I want. You have to understand that where I am here in southern Mo. I am 15 minutes from 1 lake 45 from another, 10 minutes from the Black River and 25 or so from the Current River. Jets are as common around here as bass boats. If I do this deal this boat will be set up dual purpose, for fishing and taking the family to play at the river.


----------



## Jim (Jul 28, 2008)

Codeman said:


> bassboy1 said:
> 
> 
> > I would advise avoiding a jet unless you really need it. They are great when running the way they were designed to be run, but are not real practical elsewhere....
> ...



I always think about a jet boat! A buddy has one (old school) but we have been places no other boat has! :beer:


----------



## Codeman (Jul 28, 2008)

Yeah and the cool thing is once you have it on plane it'll run in a mud puddle. :mrgreen: The guy that has this owns property on the Current river, I can't tell you how sweet it would be to walk out side back the boat in the water and enjoy some of the best scenery in the country. Its even better this time of year.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 28, 2008)

Nothing is better then a jet for river fishing - and nothing is worse for lakes!

i want one - a tunnel jet please


----------



## Zum (Jul 28, 2008)

It's a 1976 outboard,I think it must be a good outboard if it has lasted this long,probably all the little problems are worked out.Might check into how hard it would be to get parts.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 28, 2008)

Make sure to check all of the wiring well, also.

On a motor that old, the wiring inside the motor may be corroding and shedding insulation.


----------



## Codeman (Jul 28, 2008)

Quackrstackr said:


> Make sure to check all of the wiring well, also.
> 
> On a motor that old, the wiring inside the motor may be corroding and shedding insulation.



Actually I did notice a little of that on the wires from the switch box to the coils, should be easy enough to fix the harness is available pretty cheap. I just talked to my neighbor and local outboard mechanic and he says it should be good to go with a good going over and tune up. He said the old 50hp Mercs were tough and as long as a compression check looks good it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Codeman (Aug 21, 2008)

To revive this a bit I did wind up with this little jewel. The wiring was, um, interesting. The trigger wires, well the whole trigger was junk, that was "only" $90 #-o , the other wiring was repaired as needed. Both carbs have a fresh rebuild now, new water pump impeller is ready to go in. Just need to reinstall all of the ignition stuff and I hope to see if it will start tomorrow. Cross your fingers for me, so far the only unknown at this point is the switch box. That wouldn't be cheap. It ran when it was parked and I didn't find anything that could have damaged the switch box so hopefully I am in good shape. If the switch box is ok it looks like I have been able to repair this little jewel for about $125 since I did all of the work. My neighbor, the outboard mechanic, said that with what I have done myself would have cost several hundred if done at the shop, thank God I like to turn wrenches. LOL


----------



## Broncoman (Aug 22, 2008)

Well I figured that Codeman would have given a new update but I'll let everyone know that I helped finish the wiring this morning and we got her started with out any trouble. Just need to replace the transom and then we can give her a test run.


----------

